# Are you studying a second language?



## Adking29 (Oct 15, 2019)

You're probably using textbooks or audibles. Or best of all, physically submerged in an environment where the language is used.  

But whatever you are doing, maybe you can submerge yourself in other ways (no matter your location or wealth) to maximize your language learning.

Once you know the basics of the second language then maybe you could: 


*(free) Change the langue on your phone, laptop and/or other electronic devices *
if you stay the course even when you are tempted to switch back you will learn!

*(free) add the keyboard of the second language to your electronic devices. Then use it. (to** learn the Japanese keyboard use an app called "FlickPower")*
*(free) Follow people on SNS that bodybuild (or whatever) and that write in the second language you're learning*
Tip: follow as many people who speak the second language as your first
Tip: Use your laptop and get a google translate widget on your browser so when you're reading a post you can simply highlight the text and the translated version will automatically pop up (without manually copying and pasting into google translate)

*(free) Follow brands and organizations on SNS (like NikeTokyo, IFBB Japan, Prime Minister's Office) *
*(free) Follow hashtags*
*(free) Go to children news/educational sites (like kids.yahoo.co.jp)*
*(free) Play social videogames or mobile games with teammates who know the second **language** (like join a Japanese clan in COC)*
*(free) Watch movies in the second language with subtitles also in the second language*
​Google which shows your streaming service provides in the second language



What language(s) are you learning? What methods do you use?


_________________________________

Also, for those who are learning Japanese I've attached a few tried-and-true resources that are FREE (exceptional are bolded):

google translate
*Jisho.org*
(versatile Japanese dictionary)

tofugu.com
(creators of *Wanikani* the kanji learning program and provides a free hiragana and katakana learning program)

*supernative.tv/ja/*
(trains you to hear, read, and speak Japanese using over 10,000 bite-sized clips from TV and movies)



wkdonc.github.io/conjugation/drill
(customizable conjugation flash cards)

genki.japantimes.co.jp/self/kanji-reading-practice
(kanji practice based on the Genki textbooks)

guidetojapanese.org/learn/grammar/verbs
(free fundamentals textbook)

watanoc.com/
(real articles that are designed to help you read Japanese and can be categorized by N5-N3 with reading aids)

nlt.tsukuba.lagoinst.info/search
(customizable generator ranking the popularity of Japanese words)

*gou.ninja*
(Drill your listening ability of Japanese numbers)


Japanese news sites:


www.nhk.or.jp
news.yahoo.co.jp
www3.nhk.or.jp/news/easy/


----------



## Bro Bundy (Oct 15, 2019)

english is my second language.. Im trying to learn the best curse words only..cock shit balls kunt so far so good


----------



## Jin (Oct 15, 2019)

Adking29 said:


> You're probably using textbooks or audibles. Or best of all, physically submerged in an environment where the language is used.
> 
> But whatever you are doing, maybe you can submerge yourself in other ways (no matter your location or wealth) to maximize your language learning.
> 
> ...



Damn you man!

THIS IS MY SAFE SPACE!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Seeker (Oct 15, 2019)

I speak 3 languages. Wouldn't mind learning another one. Too fuking busy!


----------



## Trump (Oct 15, 2019)

Thats is the best lie since gibs claimed he looked like the rock



Seeker said:


> I speak 3 languages. Wouldn't mind learning another one. Too fuking busy!


----------



## Raider (Oct 15, 2019)

I want to speak the language of love , but know one will teach me!!


----------



## Seeker (Oct 15, 2019)

Trump said:


> Thats is the best lie since gibs claimed he looked like the rock



lol not lying. English, Portuguese and Spanish.


----------



## Straight30weight (Oct 15, 2019)

I barely speak english


----------



## Gibsonator (Oct 15, 2019)

does Spanglish count as a 2nd language?
- the rock


----------



## Straight30weight (Oct 15, 2019)

Gibsonator said:


> does Spanglish count as a 2nd language?
> - the rock


I believe the bootleg version is The Roc


----------



## Gibsonator (Oct 15, 2019)

Straight30weight said:


> I believe the bootleg version is The Roc



lol i stopped typing it that way cause nobody would get that from the original post and just think I'm misspelling it lmao


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Oct 15, 2019)

I’ve been told I speak different languages when I’m hammered.


----------



## Yaya (Oct 15, 2019)

Trump 2020


----------



## Adking29 (Oct 15, 2019)

Jin said:


> Damn you man!
> 
> THIS IS MY SAFE SPACE!!!!!!!!!




haha my bad but I don't know if my tips apply to you. You're already fluent


----------



## Adking29 (Oct 15, 2019)

Yaya said:


> Trump 2020



We speak the same language


----------



## ComeBacKid85 (Oct 30, 2019)

Grew up with the elders using a handful of the old world languages ( Deutsch and Norwegian) as a grown up I spend free time, have to be bored almost never happens too busy, but German and Spanish mainly my wife likes French. She knows way more than me. Hebrew so I could understand the ancients books. Since joining ug I’m thinking I need to pick up Cantonese and mandarin and TY haha. They got what I neeeeed!!! Haha


----------

